# Does anyone know this pattern



## pokiept (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks like c2c in the round but I do not know how to accomplish it?????


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

I can't help you but, I hope someone can. That is really pretty. I wouldn't mind knowing how to do it. Good luck. Reita


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It looks like a variation of a shell stitch pattern. I don't crochet well enough to figure our how to start it from the center where you make numerous stitches in the starter ring, but it looks as if it wouldn't be too hard once you get the first few shells going. I hope someone can provide the instructions. It is unique and pretty.


pokiept said:


> Looks like c2c in the round but I do not know how to accomplish it?????


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Where did you find this example? This may help you and us locate the pattern. You are definitely starting with the "invisible circle".


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

oh man!

There's pictures of it on pinterest, but can't find any patterns.

:-(


----------



## knittedfrog (Aug 6, 2019)

I love this idea! I googled spiral shell stitch and I looked at Pinterest, but had no success. 
So I grabbed hook and yarn, and started out. The real challenge will be working out the increases in order to keep the concentric circles flat, but experimentation will fix that. 
To start, I used Magic Loop and ch 3, 17 dc in ring, sl st on top of ch to close. Tighten loop. Ch 3, dc in same place as joining ch. this makes a loop. All of your shells will be made the following way from now on. 
*Ch 3, work 5 dc in loop that you just formed, sl st or sc in 2nd dc in ring. Turn, ch 3, sl st or sc in 2nd dc from hook, turn. Repeat from * around. I will play with this. You need to work possibly 2 shells in the next round per shell in the previous round to keep things flat. And so on.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knittedfrog said:


> I love this idea! I googled spiral shell stitch and I looked at Pinterest, but had no success.
> So I grabbed hook and yarn, and started out. The real challenge will be working out the increases in order to keep the concentric circles flat, but experimentation will fix that.
> To start, I used Magic Loop and ch 3, 17 dc in ring, sl st on top of ch to close. Tighten loop. Ch 3, dc in same place as joining ch. this makes a loop. All of your shells will be made the following way from now on.
> *Ch 3, work 5 dc in loop that you just formed, sl st or sc in 2nd dc in ring. Turn, ch 3, sl st or sc in 2nd dc from hook, turn. Repeat from * around. I will play with this. You need to work possibly 2 shells in the next round per shell in the previous round to keep things flat. And so on.


Looking good!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

knittedfrog said:


> I love this idea! I googled spiral shell stitch and I looked at Pinterest, but had no success.
> So I grabbed hook and yarn, and started out. The real challenge will be working out the increases in order to keep the concentric circles flat, but experimentation will fix that.
> To start, I used Magic Loop and ch 3, 17 dc in ring, sl st on top of ch to close. Tighten loop. Ch 3, dc in same place as joining ch. this makes a loop. All of your shells will be made the following way from now on.
> *Ch 3, work 5 dc in loop that you just formed, sl st or sc in 2nd dc in ring. Turn, ch 3, sl st or sc in 2nd dc from hook, turn. Repeat from * around. I will play with this. You need to work possibly 2 shells in the next round per shell in the previous round to keep things flat. And so on.


Great start, I'll be watching this. We are depending on you now. No pressure though!


----------



## knittedfrog (Aug 6, 2019)

So I completed the 2nd round and I’m almost happy with it. I need to finesse the slant on the very first cluster of round 1 so the the slant of the spiral looks better, but I need to make a baby blanket for a shower next month, so I’ll use this technique and show you all what happens. Yay! Yarn shopping!
I worked 2 shells alongside each shell in round 1. Everything is staying flat. The next round should be 1 plain shell followed by 2 shells attached to one repeated all around.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-flower-6

You can repeat row 3 until it gets to the size you want.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

That is so pretty


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

It is called spiral flower on Ravelry


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

susanmjackson said:


> It is called spiral flower on Ravelry


And it's free! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-flower-6


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

It looks like the shell stitch worked in the round. Maybe you can google it.????????


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

knittedfrog said:


> I love this idea! I googled spiral shell stitch and I looked at Pinterest, but had no success.
> So I grabbed hook and yarn, and started out. The real challenge will be working out the increases in order to keep the concentric circles flat, but experimentation will fix that.
> To start, I used Magic Loop and ch 3, 17 dc in ring, sl st on top of ch to close. Tighten loop. Ch 3, dc in same place as joining ch. this makes a loop. All of your shells will be made the following way from now on.
> *Ch 3, work 5 dc in loop that you just formed, sl st or sc in 2nd dc in ring. Turn, ch 3, sl st or sc in 2nd dc from hook, turn. Repeat from * around. I will play with this. You need to work possibly 2 shells in the next round per shell in the previous round to keep things flat. And so on.


You are one good 'figure it out-er'. Thanks. It's a great looking stitch(es).


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

I like knittedfrog's version better than the Ravelry one. It has a lacier look to it.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Comments on this one aren't so good. And no reply from the designer after 5 months. I printed it it so maybe I'll give it a try.

Robin



Jessica-Jean said:


> And it's free! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-flower-6


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

...


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

knittedfrog said:


> I love this idea! I googled spiral shell stitch and I looked at Pinterest, but had no success.
> So I grabbed hook and yarn, and started out. The real challenge will be working out the increases in order to keep the concentric circles flat, but experimentation will fix that.
> To start, I used Magic Loop and ch 3, 17 dc in ring, sl st on top of ch to close. Tighten loop. Ch 3, dc in same place as joining ch. this makes a loop. All of your shells will be made the following way from now on.
> *Ch 3, work 5 dc in loop that you just formed, sl st or sc in 2nd dc in ring. Turn, ch 3, sl st or sc in 2nd dc from hook, turn. Repeat from * around. I will play with this. You need to work possibly 2 shells in the next round per shell in the previous round to keep things flat. And so on.


for this increase you need to work between the shells of the previous row after the first row ch2 sk2 and so on (this added to the example info)should do the trick...if you don't like the magic circle and depending on the pattern it can be fiddly I have found slip knot ch2 then in the 2nd chain from hook work your 17 dc it won't look a bit different
Tonda


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thx for links


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Like this.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

looks a fun stitch!


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

I’m sure if you try YouTube there is a step by step guide. I can’t quite remember what to ask for. Try ‘c2c crochet in the round’.


----------



## knittedfrog (Aug 6, 2019)

Beestings said:


> I'm sure if you try YouTube there is a step by step guide. I can't quite remember what to ask for. Try 'c2c crochet in the round'.


C2c crochet in the round gets you a pattern for concentric squares.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

called Flower Spiral Motif--the pattern is free. It is described as not a beginners pattern but simple enough, don't let that stop you. Normally a crochet pattern is in rounds where you do a number of patterns then join and the next round you need to increase--but this one is spiral and I would say far easier. You just keep crocheting until it is the size you want! Enjoy!

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-spiral-motif


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I think the one on eagerly is it.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-flower-6
The green and good ones above are good.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for asking!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for asking and for all the great links....I've bookmarked ☺


----------



## pokiept (Apr 18, 2015)

someone ask me on fb So I don't know where she found it!


----------



## jan.y (Apr 15, 2011)

That looks really good


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pokiept said:


> someone ask me on fb So I don't know where she found it!


 I thought this was it: 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-flower-6


----------



## knittedfrog (Aug 6, 2019)

knittedfrog said:


> So I completed the 2nd round and I'm almost happy with it. I need to finesse the slant on the very first cluster of round 1 so the the slant of the spiral looks better, but I need to make a baby blanket for a shower next month, so I'll use this technique and show you all what happens. Yay! Yarn shopping!
> I worked 2 shells alongside each shell in round 1. Everything is staying flat. The next round should be 1 plain shell followed by 2 shells attached to one repeated all around.


I have been busy. On Monday I purchased 2 types of yarn and started working. The first photo is an acrylic/cotton blend that I think looks nice but doesn't feel soft enough for a baby blanket. 
The second sample is Lion Brand yarn, Ice Cream. I love how it feels and this is what I'll use.


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful. You are very clever. Terrific.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I think the colors of the second one are so much nicer for a baby blanket. So glad you got it worked out and shared it with us. Must try it. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

knittedfrog said:


> I have been busy. On Monday I purchased 2 types of yarn and started working. The first photo is an acrylic/cotton blend that I think looks nice but doesn't feel soft enough for a baby blanket.
> The second sample is Lion Brand yarn, Ice Cream. I love how it feels and this is what I'll use.


Both are really pretty


----------



## Purple Ewe (Jun 18, 2017)

Very pretty.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

You are terrific! Both are great and that you took the time to sit down and figure it out for all of us. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I love Lion Brand yarn, Ice Cream.
It's so soft, and the colors are bright.
I like bright colors for baby blankets.

Keep going, it's beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knittedfrog said:


> I have been busy. On Monday I purchased 2 types of yarn and started working. The first photo is an acrylic/cotton blend that I think looks nice but doesn't feel soft enough for a baby blanket.
> The second sample is Lion Brand yarn, Ice Cream. I love how it feels and this is what I'll use.


Texture of yarn before washing can be VERY different from after. Just saying.


----------



## knittedfrog (Aug 6, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Texture of yarn before washing can be VERY different from after. Just saying.


Preaching to the choir! ????


----------



## debbiealoisio774 (16 d ago)

pokiept said:


> Looks like c2c in the round but I do not know how to accomplish it?????


start with chain 6 join tdo 4 dould together then chain one for the next shell stich do 4 dc in the same stich 1 single crochet in next chain. follow the next stich like this around the circle.to give a side way loo to it. when you finish the chain one to start the next circle the same. as the progect gets bigger as work on per two add one extra chain to start the row circle to alow to open up the space as it larger. this pattern off top my head by look at it. do a sample frist to make sure diections work. thanks Debbie


----------

